
The Problem With Posterous - OoTheNigerian
http://oonwoye.com/2011/01/31/the-problem-with-posterous/
======
joelg87
I think you make a great point here.

The thing I find interesting is that looking back it feels to me as though
they did indeed get their first traction by carving a niche and being the best
at _one thing_.

In my mind, Posterous _were_ the best at blogging via email. In my mind, they
were the blogging platform for people new to blogging. I personally introduced
a few people to Posterous simply as a way to blog without using anything they
didn't already know. It was simple: the headline is the email subject, and the
body is the content of the post. They chose to steer away from that being a
USP, I am assuming for good reasons.

You're right about it being hard to focus, however perhaps there is a strategy
amongst it all. If they try and do a number of things maybe they can find one
thing which people like the way they do or which Posterous find they are
particularly suited to delivering a potential "best at" solution for. Then
they could focus. It is almost like instead of systematically pivoting from
idea to idea, they are doing all the pivots at once. This could, of course, be
a complete misreading of their strategy.

------
LeonW
Oo, I agree 100% with your view. The exact same thing happened to me when
using posterous. It's really cool to start with, but I feel I am not really in
control thereafter anymore. So I switched to WP, which I think is the best
blogging platform available for your metnioned reasons. The wealth of plugins
is simply awesome. Only recently I started using Tumblr and you are right, the
design is outstanding. Community seems to be far easier to build as well. I
can only say, I won't go back to posterous if there is not a big change in
what they are doing. Oh and nice last sentence ;).

------
lhnz
<http://posterous.com/switch/>

Huge copy saying "Switch your site to the simplest publishing platform on the
planet" but just look below at the cluttered long-winded over-complicated
advertising below, does it feel like you're on a 'simple' site?

